# Training Days



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

Seems there is a fair bit of interest in training on the forum.

So I am thinking of putting together some training days at my unit in Godstone.

These will be beginner, intermediate and advanced days covering most areas of detailing, but mainly concentrating on machine polishing and correction work.

I won't put any prices or dates up yet, as it will all vary depending on numbers.

So if your interested stick your name down stating which level you would be interested in and we'll get the ball rolling.


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

i'd be interested mate :thumb:

all of them please i think you can never learn too much

thanks


----------



## cragglemieSTer (Oct 5, 2008)

yep id defo be interested and i think the old man may be too.


----------



## SC4SC (May 8, 2008)

Put my name down please - Thanks


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

I misread this , is it gonna be like "training day" the film where you leave me in a house full of angry hispanic gangsters that are going to kill me?....

Possibly not.

Put me down in either case:tumbleweed:

Oh and I am interested at intermediate (or gangster) level...


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> I misread this , is it gonna be like "training day" the film where you leave me in a house full of angry hispanic gangsters that are going to kill me?....
> 
> Possibly not.
> 
> ...


:lol: I'd be more concerned for the hispanic gansters homeboy


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> :lol: I'd be more concerned for the hispanic gansters homeboy


any chance of naming the levels "homeboy, gangster and big pimpin" or have I been sitting too close to the screen tonight:tumbleweed:


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> have I been sitting too close to the screen tonight:tumbleweed:


Defo :lol:


----------



## robsonavant (Dec 11, 2008)

yep add one to the list i guess intermediate would be machine polishing as i know the washing and claying procedure or will machining be included in the beginner?


----------



## mazda3_daveg (Jul 17, 2008)

Oh yes, I would be interested. Probably be beginner for machine polishing but intermediate for general detailing


----------



## 30301 (Mar 26, 2007)

Yeap, put me down for this pls


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

I'd be interested - mainly on the machine polishing and correction work!


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

oh... and a Zaino demo would be great too


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Would be interested in some of them Bry :thumb:


----------



## deanchilds (Dec 11, 2007)

Id like some matey.


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Possibly be interested depending on costs.


----------



## keirb (Feb 11, 2009)

Please put me down (again depends on cost) 

Just started with the detailing - getting the washing sorted and doing my first claying this weekend but definatly interested in learning how to machine polish


----------



## monkeyboy24 (Nov 28, 2008)

so would i


----------



## iceman98 (Mar 8, 2008)

please put my name down, also depends on cost


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

I'll get some provisional dates and other info posted up over the next few days :thumb:


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

deffo interested depending on cost


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

Deffo interested, dependant on dates because of my shifts, do you have a level below beginner ?


----------



## Mikey90 (Feb 9, 2009)

I'd be up for the beginners one :driver:


----------



## cussonyu (Jul 9, 2007)

interest but how much?


----------



## d3m0n (Feb 19, 2007)

I'll be up for a bit of that...will even over my car up for demoing on...then again maybe the missus panther black Mk6 Fiesta (its a pita to get rid of those swirls by hand!)


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

I'll be posting all the info i.e costs & dates on Saturday :thumb:


----------



## wickey (Nov 6, 2008)

im interested


----------



## IYRIX (Jan 31, 2009)

i'm interested to.

Cheers
G.


----------



## rocco (Mar 30, 2007)

Again depending on cost I'll be interested, I'm only near Croydon, so not far !


----------



## olliecampbell (Jan 30, 2007)

Dates and costs please


----------



## Lloydy (Jan 13, 2009)

I am interested as well, can I bring my sponges and broom heads for cleaning?


----------



## jay w (Oct 7, 2008)

i would be possibly interested in this if it was on a saturday.....

beginner with a polisher course


----------



## AFW (Feb 27, 2009)

I could be up for this depending on dates and cost.


----------



## Symac (Jul 26, 2008)

Interested depending on cost.


----------



## Flaw (Mar 2, 2009)

shotgun im interested


----------



## ROBS3 (Oct 31, 2008)

Any further details on potential dates/prices?

Cheers


----------



## firebod (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi, i think im a little late to this post but i would be interested in attending any training sessions. I am a complete newbie to detailing but i've got the bug! I must learn more.....:thumb:

Any idea on dates/prices?
Im just round the corner in crawley...


----------



## SamurI (Dec 29, 2006)

I would be interested.

Probably the intermediate to advance level.

Just down the road at the other end of the A22


----------



## tuggers (Mar 18, 2009)

Very Very interested in this, intermediiate detailing level, but definatley begginer with a machine polisher.


----------



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

I'd be interseted in this, wanting some training on rotary etc.



.


----------



## Duff (Dec 2, 2008)

I'd like to do this, depends on the dates though - any info on this yet?


----------



## AFW (Feb 27, 2009)

Bump 

Is this going to happen?


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

AFW said:


> Bump
> 
> Is this going to happen?


It is, just need to find a slot in my diary that I can fit a (weekend) date in, works a bit hectic at the moment.

But it will happen sometime in the near future :thumb:


----------



## AFW (Feb 27, 2009)

Looking forward to it.

We can't really complain that you're busy. In the current climate you should be making the most of it. :thumb:

Will be keeping my eyes peeled for an update.

Cheers


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

AFW said:


> Looking forward to it.
> 
> We can't really complain that you're busy. In the current climate you should be making the most of it. :thumb:
> 
> ...


Cheers :thumb: wish the credit crunch would kick in I need a holiday! :lol:

But if anyone wants to volunteer to finish building/decorating my office they are more than welcome to - no charge, and I'll even make you a coffee can't say fairer than that :lol:


----------



## firebod (Mar 25, 2009)

I might be able to help with your office/decoration:thumb: I will PM you and find out what needs doing.


----------



## bluegttdi (Jan 4, 2009)

id be intrested in this aswell. im a complete novice so id like to do all of them. would be great if it was over a course of a few days.


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 7, 2007)

Happy to come along to one of these and to demo how to polish plastics


----------

